# Question about Omnisphere Human Voices patches



## hag01 (Apr 1, 2018)

I want to buy Omnisphere for studio works and for live rig as well.
I want choir sounds I can play expressively, with sensitivity to how strong I press on the keys.
Do the Human Voices patches in Omnisphere have several velocity layers?
Or just one velocity layer that played like an organ sound on a keyboard?


----------



## chillbot (Apr 1, 2018)

They are expressive, they do respond to velocity, as well as CC11, and CC7, and some even CC1 as well. So you have velocity, expression, modulation, and volume. But, they are just pads at best. If you just want choir-sounding pads it's great but if you want actual choir you'd be wanting samples.


----------



## Cinebient (Apr 3, 2018)

I agree the choirs are not bad but not really multi-sampled like the better libraries of course.
But you could f.e use a multi-patch in Omnisphere to set up different choirs at different octaves, keyzones etc.
Omnisphere also is one of the best performance tools for live playing since it offer great things like blending trough presets while playing via midi cc and some other great things. Want to microtune a choir? Jut load a .tun file or any of the great included tuning presets.
Also Omnisphere offers one of the best velocity settings in a synth/workstation. There are also some templates for different controllers and keyboard but it let you customize it also exact to your likings.
The only thing i miss in Omnisphere is velocity release (but with a midi modifier it´s also no problem to workaround this).


----------

